# has anyone spotted the first Easter Egg yet?



## oakapple

Now that Christmas is over, can Easter be very far behind? Not sure about other countries, but here we shall soon be seeing Easter Eggs in the shops along with hot cross buns. It would be nice if they could leave these things to a few weeks before Easter [grumble, grumble.]


----------



## Pappy

Soon, in a store near you.


----------



## Pappy

And now, the rest of the story. Aways hitting the wrong button first.


----------



## 123Testing

You're skipping over Valentines Day?


----------



## Vivjen

Hot cross buns are about in quantity.......my son loves them!


----------



## Meanderer

Here is the first spotted Easter egg!


----------



## ClassicRockr

Like Valentine's Day cause wife and I go out for a nice dinner that night. 

Now, as far as Easter goes, looking VERY forward to that holiday! Why? Well, that will mean Daylight Savings Time is going, our temps are warming up nicely and boating season has started!


----------



## Cookie

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...dignity-can-the-cadbury-s-creme-egg-take.html

Valentines Day or Easter - as long as I get me some good chocolate!


----------



## oakapple

Cookie said:


> View attachment 12963
> 
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...dignity-can-the-cadbury-s-creme-egg-take.html
> 
> Valentines Day or Easter - as long as I get me some good chocolate!



Yes, I would agree, except the Cadbury's cream egg is NOT good chocolate!


----------



## oakapple

ClassicRockr said:


> Like Valentine's Day cause wife and I go out for a nice dinner that night.
> 
> Now, as far as Easter goes, looking VERY forward to that holiday! Why? Well, that will mean Daylight Savings Time is going, our temps are warming up nicely and boating season has started!



Huh! Alright for some hey?


----------



## oakapple

Meanderer said:


> Here is the first spotted Easter egg!


   Doh! Looks like there may be a dinosaur in that one.


----------



## oakapple

Pappy said:


> And now, the rest of the story. Aways hitting the wrong button first.



I have always liked that strange pink bunny, but could he wait until Easter please?


----------



## Cookie

oakapple said:


> Yes, I would agree, except the Cadbury's cream egg is NOT good chocolate!



Egg Zakly! - article says Cadbury has even changed recipe so it's worse than ever.  But these little dainties are usually first in the shops here right after valentines, heck they might even be there right now.


----------



## LogicsHere

Not Easter, but they did start putting Valentine's Day items on the shelves a few days after Christmas.


----------



## Ken N Tx

ClassicRockr said:


> Like Valentine's Day cause wife and I go out for a nice dinner that night.
> 
> Now, as far as Easter goes, looking VERY forward to that holiday! Why? Well, that will mean Daylight Savings Time is going, our temps are warming up nicely and boating season has started!


Ditto...


----------



## AprilT

We have to first get the heart shaped chocolates flooding the shelves before we start on the easter eggs here in the states, but, I'm sure the bunnies and eggs will be following in a matter of weeks.  But for now Cupid is dancing through the isle.


----------



## AZ Jim

Damn Ken whats that guy goin to do with all those fish?


----------



## Ken N Tx

AZ Jim said:


> Damn Ken whats that guy goin to do with all those fish?



Eatem.......


----------



## rkunsaw

Cookie said:


> View attachment 12963
> 
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...dignity-can-the-cadbury-s-creme-egg-take.html
> 
> Valentines Day or Easter - as long as I get me some good chocolate!



Just a reminder of what's in a Cadbury egg. 

http://blogs.phoenixnewtimes.com/bella/2013/04/cadbury_eggs_beaver_anal_gland.php


----------



## Pappy

Yea......Its almost Peep time. Love those little guys. Pure sugar.


----------



## Josiah

Walmart always outrageously anticipates every holiday so I'll check the next time I'm in. In general the Easter egg seems to be loosing its currency in American culture. I remember as a child what a big deal coloring the eggs was and every year my father would create a new character for out Easter egg collection. . . a clown with a jelly bean nose and a funny hat was my favorite.
Someone please remind what the name of the egg coloring kit. . . . was it Haas?


----------



## RadishRose

Paas


----------



## oakapple

We used to just draw and colour faces on hard boiled eggs [then later on slice and eat them in a soft white bread roll.]


----------



## Cookie

It's funny that the Easter colored hard boiled eggs always tasted so much better than uncolored boiled eggs.  We ate them with our Easter brunch after church on Easter Sunday.


----------



## AprilT

Cookie, I so agree, seems those eggs always tasted so much better; the mind sure does funny things.  I've had that thought many times over the years though.


----------



## Cookie

Egg zakly!    The mind has a mind of its own!  LOL


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose

My grandson will LOVE scrambling eggs inside their shell!


----------



## Meanderer

Josiah09 said:


> Walmart always outrageously anticipates every holiday so I'll check the next time I'm in. In general the Easter egg seems to be loosing its currency in American culture. I remember as a child what a big deal coloring the eggs was and every year my father would create a new character for out Easter egg collection. . . a clown with a jelly bean nose and a funny hat was my favorite.
> Someone please remind what the name of the egg coloring kit. . . . was it Haas?


...you'll have to Paas!


----------



## Cookie

The holiday chocolates often go on sale well before the big day at much reduced prices - so I'm gonna check at Shoppers Drug Mart in my area and scoop some up before the prices go up.  We get the Lindt Chocolate bunnies or chocolate whatevers - in dark chocolate - don't have to be eggs - all good.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Cookie

Thank you for that - tragically funny and sad - which is how I feel after there is nothing left of my chocolate bunny - good to have a few extra on hand then. LOL


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> ...you'll have to Paas!



....Have to Paas... how do your think these things up?


----------



## oakapple

Awww, poor choc bunny, no time to frolic in the veggie patch!


----------



## Lady

I shop mostly online now , and ive not seen any Easter Eggs yet ...Ive not had any Chocolate this year so far ,so when Easter comes round in April  i will treat myself to a Whole Egg to myself


----------



## Pappy

Always start with the ears first.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Cookie




----------



## oakapple

Those eggs look a little 'off' to me!


----------



## hollydolly

Well all our Supermarkets here have Easter Eggs in the Seasonal aisles now  ...Eggs of all sizes from HUGE to tiny... from super expensive to cheap and nasty..


----------



## Pappy

Oh no....He was such a good egg.


----------



## Lon

I haven't seen any Easter Eggs yet, but last night I ate half of a bar b qued Easter Egg Factory.


----------



## oakapple

Pappy ! brilliant picture of the horrified eggs at the accident scene [or was he pushed?]

Lon, the BBQ egg thing needs some eggs-planation please? You put a choc egg on the BBQ


----------

